# Walks near Buxton



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm having a weekend with friends in Buxton in late September and I wondered if anyone had walk recommendations.

Probably around 3-4 hours duration and not mega strenuous although the odd climb is not out of the question.

We will have cars so can drive for something spectacular.

Thanks!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2019)

Walk from Buxton to Whaley Bridge (I did it the opposite way round).  A nice walk across the tops, past the Cat & Fiddle, along Shining Tor and into Whaley Bridge.  Then get the train back.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 12, 2019)

Will you have transport?  Go to the Manifold Way. Manifold Way: Peak District National Park It’s a walking and cycle route along the manifold valley. Very pretty. No cars. There are tea rooms along the route, and Thor’s Cave. Well worth a visit. And at the very pretty village of Wetton, there’s a pub, where if you’re lucky they’ll be doing toe wrestling.  Home

Depending on which way you do the walk, Hartington is just beyond the end of the route, and is home to some fabulous blue cheese. The Old Cheese Shop (Hartington) - 2019 All You Need to Know Before You Go (with Photos) - Hartington, England | TripAdvisor

Another day, go to Cromford, and visit Scarthin Books. In my view the best bookshop in these islands. Scarthin Books Cromford | Bookshop for the majority of minorities | Antiquarian Books | Online Bookstore

There are lovely walks near there too, including this one taking in Cromford Canal and Black Rock. Cromford Canal & Black Rocks from High Peak Junction -   Derbyshire - Walk 2899 - a walk description from Walking Britain.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2019)

Stayed in Buxton a few years ago - got the train to Hope, then walked up onto the hillside that leads along to Kinder Scout, then from Kinder Scout back down to Edale and train back. A little bit of  climb but not all that much, and easy walking all the way. Despite its name the Peak District doesn't have anything you could call a peak; it's more like a flat plateau with valleys in it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 12, 2019)

teuchter said:


> then walked up onto the hillside that leads along to Kinder Scout


Yeah, Kinder Scout is good.  And has the bonus of its radical history.  Mass trespass of Kinder Scout - Wikipedia

I've walked it a couple of times, and while it isn't a Munro, I wouldn't call it gentle.  I suppose it depends on which route you take.  I took this one: Kinder Scout mass trespass walk


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 12, 2019)

After your walk, Buxton Brewery is one of the best in the land.  They have a tap room.

If they happen to be making Ace Edge (an occasional variant on Axe Edge) definitely guzzle some down.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, Kinder Scout is good.  And has the bonus of its radical history.  Mass trespass of Kinder Scout - Wikipedia



Indeed and the origins of the Ramblers, something that those who nowadays mock them should be aware of.


----------



## Supine (Aug 12, 2019)

Tissington trail is lovely if you fancy a cycle. There is a bike hire shop and coffee on the trail. It's lush


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I wouldn't call it gentle.


It's murder on the legs climbing up the damn thing.  But the views are great from the top.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 12, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's murder on the legs climbing up the damn thing.  But the views are great from the top.


teuchter and I grew up in the Highlands (that’s what his name means), so our benchmarks are somewhat different. But Mrs Miggins had asked for not too strenuous, so I thought it only fair to give her what I considered a more accurate assessment.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's murder on the legs climbing up the damn thing.  But the views are great from the top.


If you start from the Hope Valley the climb is no more than about 300m.

(If you start from Hope rather than Edale you don't have to go directly up the steep bit but can take a fairly long diagonal)


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Aug 12, 2019)

Monk's Dale, Chee Dale & Miller's Dale east of Buxton are all good.​


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2019)

teuchter said:


> If you start from the Hope Valley the climb is no more than about 300m.
> 
> (If you start from Hope rather than Edale you don't have to go directly up the steep bit but can take a fairly long diagonal)


Yes, but much of almost vertically (or at least the sudden steep bit once you get up the little valley the stream runs down into the reservoir).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2019)

Mrs Miggins could walk round the Derwent reservoirs - not strenuous at all, and the walk can be as long or as short as you like.

Also, walking up Winnat's Pass when it is blowing a gale is good exercise - it acts like like a giant wind tunnel stopping you making any progress.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes, but much of almost vertically (or at least the sudden steep bit once you get up the little valley the stream runs down into the reservoir).


 

I seem to remember our route started from Hope station, up to where it says 'Aston' then something like the green dotted path to where it says 'Hope Cross' and then the red dotted path along a sort-of ridge up to the plateau. Only the very last bit of that looks steep, going by the contours.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 12, 2019)

This is a brilliant thread. I am also off to Buxton in September, but not with Mrs Miggins! 

We are going to do some drinking, sleeping and reading but also to walk Kinder in homage to the memory of members of our class who fought for our right to do so. teuchter - is the train to Hope the best way to do this and then return via Edale? Presume its a full day and trains times are not frequent?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 12, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Another day, go to Cromford, and visit Scarthin Books. In my view the best bookshop in these islands. Scarthin Books Cromford | Bookshop for the majority of minorities | Antiquarian Books | Online Bookstore



Liked for Scarthin's.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 12, 2019)

teuchter said:


> If you start from the Hope Valley the climb is no more than about 300m.
> 
> (If you start from Hope rather than Edale you don't have to go directly up the steep bit but can take a fairly long diagonal)





danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, Kinder Scout is good.  And has the bonus of its radical history.  Mass trespass of Kinder Scout - Wikipedia
> 
> I've walked it a couple of times, and while it isn't a Munro, I wouldn't call it gentle.  I suppose it depends on which route you take.  I took this one: Kinder Scout mass trespass walk


It's a good walk that way I think. Also you get views across the reservoir on your way up.

If the weather's drizzly though you won't see anything and you'll probably be in a layer of cloud at the top.

It's very much weather dependent. I don't mind myself but if you're doing something for a view and there isn't one it can feel like you've been short changed.

I like Ladybower if you're going that direction. The Nags Head in Edale does a great Sunday carvery.

Alternatively there's the Monsal trail which goes out of Buxton. I've not walked all of it but it's a disused railway line, so flat, and you go in and out of tunnels. The bit round Cressbrook is lovely and there's a nice tea shop at Monsal head.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 12, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This is a brilliant thread. I am also off to Buxton in September, but not with Mrs Miggins!
> 
> We are going to do some drinking, sleeping and reading but also to walk Kinder in homage to the memory of members of our class who fought for our right to do so. teuchter - is the train to Hope the best way to do this and then return via Edale? Presume its a full day and trains times are not frequent?


If you want the full homage you need to start at Hayfield.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This is a brilliant thread. I am also off to Buxton in September, but not with Mrs Miggins!
> 
> We are going to do some drinking, sleeping and reading but also to walk Kinder in homage to the memory of members of our class who fought for our right to do so. teuchter - is the train to Hope the best way to do this and then return via Edale? Presume its a full day and trains times are not frequent?


It's not an area I know well so you should not pay too much attention to me. All I can tell you is that we chose that route because it was doable by public transport, and because we were meeting someone in Edale at the end (probably the pub mentioned above?) It's not a huge walk but we spent most of a day doing it.

The weather was fairly bad - raining all the way up so no views of anything, then cleared once we were actually at Kinder Scout at which point I remember there was a view to the south. We crossed paths with some chap from manchester, running in shorts and t-shirt and seemingly unconcerned with the rain.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 12, 2019)

There's train stations at Hope and Edale, either are good starting points. Do not be fooled into thinking there's a train station at Castleton; there is one, but it's the Castleton near Rochdale.

On Teutcher's map, the ridge goes off to the left to Mam Tor, which is fairly famous. There's a car park halfway up ('Mam Nick'), free for NT members.

A circular walk taking in the whole ridge, Castleton and Winnat's Pass is about six miles and not too strenuous apart from two climbs, the top is all flagstone paved. To take in Hope won't be much more distance.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 12, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Liked for Scarthin's.



I'm going to check the shop out as well. High praise indeed on this thread.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 12, 2019)

baldrick said:


> If you want the full homage you need to start at Hayfield.



Is that doable from Buxton and using public transport?


----------



## baldrick (Aug 12, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Is that doable from Buxton and using public transport?


Hayfield has a train station that is on the line between Sheffield and Manchester, so trains will also call at Hope, Edale etc. How you get there from Buxton though I have no idea.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I seem to remember our route started from Hope station, up to where it says 'Aston' then something like the green dotted path to where it says 'Hope Cross' and then the red dotted path along a sort-of ridge up to the plateau. Only the very last bit of that looks steep, going by the contours.


The route I always took was from Hayfield past the quarry where the trespassers assembled, by the side of the reservoir and up Williams Clough and onto the plateau from there.  You get to a flat bit above the Clough and then the climb seems to be about 80m up a pretty steep hill.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 12, 2019)

baldrick said:


> Hayfield has a train station that is on the line between Sheffield and Manchester, so trains will also call at Hope, Edale etc. How you get there from Buxton though I have no idea.



New Mills station?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2019)

The only reason I used to go via that route was because I could get a train to Stockport, then a bus to Hayfield which saved getting a train through to Edale. Took bloody ages mind, as the bus weaved its way through every random place before arriving in Hayfield.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> New Mills station?


Yeah, I don't remember a station in Hayfield - but the bus is doable from Stockport.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2019)

I remember now...we were staying in New Mills, not Buxton. Train to Hope from New Mills station.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 12, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> New Mills station?


Yes that's right, it's a few miles down the road from Hayfield. Quite a nice walk down the river path iirc.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you all! Lot's to consider! I've had a plea from one of our number for no climbs at all so I'm definitely looking more at flat(ish) walks. Any actual peaks are off the menu.

Great suggestions though! Much appreciated.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 13, 2019)

Pick a reservoir and walk around that then.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thank you all! Lot's to consider! I've had a plea from one of our number for no climbs at all so I'm definitely looking more at flat(ish) walks. Any actual peaks are off the menu.
> 
> Great suggestions though! Much appreciated.


The Manifold Way is flat.


----------

